# Really? Your Name is What?



## curtis (Dec 5, 2015)

Her name is Filet Minyon. Not only does she sound prestigious, but she also sounds tasty. Who would give their child that name? Did she willingly change her name? I guess there was a lot at stake! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## belthagor (Dec 6, 2015)

"Let's give our kids silly names. Nothing can go wrong!" -Every Parent.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 6, 2015)

I named one of my daughters after a mythological princess and another for a Celtic goddess.  The former likes her name, the latter, not-so-much because people cannot pronounce it (as if they could pronounce her last name). She has a nickname totally unrelated to her given name, and she likes that.

My name is J-Mag.  Some find it weird, some find it intriguing, and some assume I'm African-American (or a man, or both). I'm happy with it. That's what matters.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 6, 2015)

*Is There Any Point In Name Changes?

*​Do you think it is possible to change the course of one’s destiny by altering one’s name? My inner guidance gives me a loud and clear: ‘No!’ and points me to Shakespeare’s words in ‘Romeo and Juliet’: ‘What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.’ No matter what name you choose for a rose, call it brick or house or anything else, it still exudes the same scent, its spiritual essence. The same principle applies to human name changes. The essence, our spirit and soul and its emanations in the form of our character traces, reflected in our behaviour and reactions to the world around us, as well as our Karma remains unchanged. The outer appearance of anything, including our own, is always a manifestation of its inner counterpart, never the other way round. 

  In any case, there is a wise and higher reason for any name. Everything in the whole of Creation is vibration and numerology reveals how each one indeed possesses its own unique vibration that reflects the inner and outer nature of the person, animal or object carrying it. That’s why a rose by any other name cannot do anything but smell as sweet and why changing one’s name does in truth not alter anything. Interestingly enough also, someone changing their name is likely to intuitively pick a name with a similar vibration. This is underneath – so to speak – and invisibly, the old name will always remain, because that is the name the soul itself chose before coming into its present lifetime. 

The power to consciously influence and change our destiny and future Karma is actually placed in everybody’s own hands. Yet, it can only be done by changing our character, our behaviour and thinking patterns, words, thoughts and actions in the present. We consciously need to endeavour to bring forth from within ourselves the highest human qualities we are capable of displaying at any given moment. But even then, before any soul can move on to different and higher lessons, the Lords of Karma on the highest levels of life ensure that past Karma has to be redeemed by every human soul before it can be released from its education on the physical plane of life. Each one of us is sure to have come with loads of good, bad and indifferent Karma into this lifetime. If that was not the case, there would be no need for us to be here. 

Have you ever reflected on how most people’s name for everyday use is an abbreviation, usually because the full name is too long, mine included? Underneath however, the old name will always remain valid and functioning, as I can tell you from first hand experience, as well as through those around me. Take a Maggie for example. She will always remain a Margaret. Mikes, Micks and Mitches will never change from their Michael vibration and so forth. So, a name – what’s in a name? A great deal! If you only know someone’s first name, numerologically it reveals much more about them than anyone would think. I once made a study of people’s initials only which led me to some interesting conclusions. 

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Ariel (Dec 6, 2015)

My given name is Ariel.  Like the mermaid.  I'm five years older than the movie and I still get people who assume that I'm named for the movie.  I'm not.

It took me a long time to come to terms with the fact that our names don't define us--we define them.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 6, 2015)

My name is Dalimar - a mash up of Dalila and Maria. Although it sounds like it is unique, it isn't. After searching up my name I discovered that it is also a brand of Chips in Portugal and brand of drums. My mother had no idea. 

I get a little bashful when people ask what my name is because most people have trouble pronouncing it or they don't remember it. When people read my name tag they get this look confusion on their face. Most people just avoid saying my name. 
The tragedy :-({|=l


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> It took me a long time to come to terms with the fact that our names don't define us--we define them.



Which I think is more effective if you have an unusual name. The people who really get stuck are the ones that get common, trendy names. Who would want to be 'Amanda-2" due another girl, or girls, in the same class having the same name?:blue: Come to think of it the number designation could itself change from year to year depending on circumstances.

As far as I can see the wider array of names available the better. Traditional names often get some sort of nickname but unique is unique.:thumbl:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 6, 2015)

Jadon is easy to pronounce. Pronounced the exact same as Jaden or any other variety of this incredibly common name. 

But when people read my nametag at work, they either stress the O or assume the J means it needs the phlegm sound to pronounce. 

Sometimes I lie and tell people it's french. ;}


----------



## Mesafalcon (Dec 7, 2015)

Jon with no "h"

Pretty easy.

Like, ah J-o-n S-n-o-w !


----------



## JustRob (Dec 7, 2015)

I once knew two Jonathans. One was a devout Christian and accepted that people usually called him Jon. In fact that was how he introduced himself. The other was from a Jewish family and objected to being called Jon because that implied that his name was John, which in Hebrew has a different meaning from Jonathan. The name Jonathan says something about the person but the name John says something about God.

Does the old "Apostles' creed" still apply, I wonder. I mean the belief that a son named after one of the apostles will do well in life. Apostles names have always suggested strong reliable characters regardless of other factors. Hence, all other things being equal, the man with an apostle's name may well be favoured over one without in western society. I am reminded of the naming of the Tracy brothers in the TV puppet series _Thunderbirds. _The creators used the first names of early American astronauts for all of them but didn't name any of them Wally after Walter Shirra. Evidently nobody would want to be rescued by someone called Wally no matter how dire the situation.

My angel and I once stayed with a large Catholic family near Loch Lomond while touring Scotland. On hearing that my name was Rob the mother said to my angel "I have a Robert," meaning one of her many sons, "Never trust a Robert." Perhaps that's a Scottish thing though. They seem to have a lot of them up there.

I named the central character in my novel Graham, a choice which appalled my angel. I did so because all the Grahams that I have known have been middle of the road ordinary chaps with no outstanding characteristics and quite content with their lot in life. In fact one cheerfully told me that his cheap family car was coloured "hearing aid beige" while another most enjoyed sitting on a river bank for hours fishing. That was exactly the kind of person that I wanted to depict. The name "Graham" means a "grey place" if it means anything at all, which seems doubtful, like every other aspect of a Graham apparently. 

I have a middle name which I have never found a use for except to distinguish myself from my father, after whom I was named Robert. During my research into my family history I have found no ancestors with my middle name and never discovered why my parents chose it. Perhaps one of my elder sisters knows, but I've never bothered to ask them, that middle name being so unimportant to me. I gave it to a character in my novel, the one with whom I most closely associate myself. That's the most use that I've ever found for it.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 7, 2015)

JustRob said:


> I once knew two Jonathans. One was a devout Christian and accepted that people usually called him Jon. In fact that was how he introduced himself. The other was from a Jewish family and objected to being called Jon because that implied that his name was John, which in Hebrew has a different meaning from Jonathan. The name Jonathan says something about the person but the name John says something about God.



I know a Jonathan who goes by Jonathan because there are so many folks named John that it's a disambiguator.



> I named the central character in my novel Graham, a choice which appalled my angel. I did so because all the Grahams that I have known have been middle of the road ordinary chaps with no outstanding characteristics and quite content with their lot in life. In fact one cheerfully told me that his cheap family car was coloured "hearing aid beige" while another most enjoyed sitting on a river bank for hours fishing. That was exactly the kind of person that I wanted to depict. The name "Graham" means a "grey place" if it means anything at all, which seems doubtful, like every other aspect of a Graham apparently.



Gray-ham (or Graham) DOES mean "Gray Place" and is Scottish.  I once had a history crush on someone with that surname. He was executed in 1650.  It was alleged he used a diamond to scratch a poem in the glass of his cell window (or door).  The bit I can recite:


			
				James Graham said:
			
		

> Then nail my head on yonder tower
> Give every town a limb
> And God who made shall gather them
> I go from you to him.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Just so you all know... my name is pronounced K-vohnnn, stress on 'K', and then the 'v', and then the 'n'. And no it's not French (how rude of you) it's actually Middle-Brittany, from before 1630, but we modified it a little, because I'm 1/20th Swabisher on my great uncle's mother's side.

edit: Okay, that was a joke. I come to 'Hey you' or a whistle. I don't much care.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 7, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> . . . It took me a long time to come to terms with the fact that our names don't define us--we define them.



I don't believe that our name defines or makes us in some way, but it is a reflection of who and what we are - it describes it. That is why it was chosen by our Highest Self before we took our first breath in this world. And the way we are is our own responsibility. It's the personality we ourselves created in the course of many lifetimes.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, yeah, that reminds me.

My dad's name is Jonathan. No H either. 

He gets mad when people call him 'Johnny.' xD


----------



## Angel101 (Dec 7, 2015)

I like have having a not-so-common name. Mine is Bayleigh. The only thing annoying thing about it is that I always have to spell it because everyone is going to write the more common form _Bailey_. That said, I purposefully named both of my sons names that were not popular the years they were born, but were actual easy-to-spell names.


----------



## am_hammy (Dec 7, 2015)

My name is English and means 'ash meadow' my name is pretty common for people my age, but I really don't like it when other people have my name haha.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 7, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> I don't believe that our name defines or makes us in some way, but it is a reflection of who and what we are - it describes it. That is why it was chosen by our Highest Self before we took our first breath in this world. And the way we are is our own responsibility. It's the personality we ourselves created in the course of many lifetimes.



I can't imagine who the Highest Self was in my case. As the first and only son I was named after my father probably because he so despised his own father. Tradition often resulted in children being named after their grandparents, but not in my case.

In my futile attempts to trace my grandfather's origins I noticed that he was named Frederick and his father was named Christian, that being as far back as my family tree goes. Given that his family appear to have originated in Europe and potentially had German connections, I realised that they would have left there to emigrate to the Americas (no idea which) around the time of the "Schleswig-Holstein Question" as many Danes did. Furthermore, if one looks at the names of the kings of Denmark they alternated consistently between Frederick and Christian for many generations, almost as though the names were titles rather than names. I have now discovered that my male DNA is Germanic but have no reason to think that the family were ever anywhere near Denmark. As for the name Robert and previous lives, I doubt that anyone will ever work out where that originated. Whatever grandfather knew to name his second son Robert he never told. 

My mother also had a brother named Fred, a rather sad character with a pretty pointless life. My father despised him as much as he did his own father, both Fredericks. No way could I have ever been named Frederick regardless of the wishes of any higher self or tradition. On the other hand, if there ever was a Robert with higher principles in our ancestry we never knew who he was. No, I'm just Rob because I just am. That's all.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 7, 2015)

Jason Marcus Anthony Wolf.

I are Teh Wolf Man. Hear me lulz.

For the record, names are a fun concept. You can't learn ANYTHING about someone from JUST their name alone.

Not even ethnicity.

Point in case:

Mark Wan-Yu is a black man with dreadlocks.

Lee McIntosh is blacker than Mark is. >>

Don't even get me started on names that are ambiguous to one's gender.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 7, 2015)

My name means blind in Gaelic or pretty girl if you're in Australia.  Six letters and still more than eighty-five percent of people spell it incorrectly when it sounds just like it's spelled.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, almost forgot. 

My sister's name is uncommon but its a name with actual roots and not a mix. It is German - which is funny because we have no roots in Germany. 

And

When I looking up the meaning of my name it came out to "Delightfully Bitter"


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 7, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> My name means blind in Gaelic or pretty girl if you're in Australia.  Six letters and still more than eighty-five percent of people spell it incorrectly when it sounds just like is spelled.



Oi Sheila.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 7, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Gray-ham (or Graham) DOES mean "Gray Place" and is Scottish.  I once had a history crush on someone with that surname. He was executed in 1650.  It was alleged he used a diamond to scratch a poem in the glass of his cell window (or door).  The bit I can recite:Gray-ham (or Graham) DOES mean "Gray Place" and is Scottish.  I once had a history crush on someone with that surname. He was executed in 1650.  It was alleged he used a diamond to scratch a poem in the glass of his cell window (or door).  The bit I can recite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, of course it is also a surname. In fact my central character was named Graham because his father got the idea from the book _Catch 22, _so it isn't difficult to work out what his surname is either. That's one of the Easter eggs in my novels, that the beginnings and ends are the same as are the beginning and end of his name. In fact the title _Never Upon A Time _may also allude to _The Neverending Story _and its symbol of two snakes biting each other's tails, given that cyclic plots are always a possibility in time-distorting stories. It is actually possible that my central character's name is the key to the entire plot. Who knows what I was thinking when I started to write it and how many times I employed the same motif. The characters in our stories are as much our children as any flesh and blood ones and should be named as thoughtfully.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 7, 2015)

JustRob said:


> I can't imagine who the Highest Self was in my case. As the first and only son I was named after my father probably because he so despised his own father. Tradition often resulted in children being named after their grandparents, but not in my case. . .



I wonder whether the following could be of interest to you:

‘Families And Their Energies’

* * *​


----------



## Ariel (Dec 7, 2015)

Despite the popularity of my name it is often mistaken for something else (I get called April and Muriel, a lot) and it is often misspelled.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm going to use a pen name when I publish, because it seems no one can pronounce my surname. It's Kolano. Pronounced "Cole Ahn oh". People have always been adding unnecessary letters, pronouncing the middle syllable as "ayne" and doing all sorts of linguistic damage to it. It's seven letters people!

Meanwhile, everyone in the English-speaking world and most people outside it can pronounce "Gordon". Gordon was my favorite character in Thomas the Tank Engine, and my Dad has a great story about a "Gordon" who is better known as "Sting".

And my Middle name. "Ann". I don't even get the E at the end to make it a proper name!

Jessica is a fine name, but it may come off as ditzy. I hated my first name growing up, as there were 86 "Jessicas" on the playground in addition to me!


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 7, 2015)

I am in the same boat as Jessica. 

No one has ever asked how I spell my first name, as a matter of fact it can be spelt both forward and back and still be the same.  My last name is so common that if for some odd chance someone does ask I always tell them with an e on end just to be a smart ass. 

I can check into a hotel and there have been 200 Bob Browns who stayed there before me, I am not related to any of them.   I get someone's bad credit rating or sometimes their criminal history.  On the good side sometimes I am on the list of veterans, supposedly I served in the Koran war, I keep waiting for the benefit checks but none arrive I just get general notices about changes.   I have been to Fordham University but did not graduate.  I am on their list of Alumni and they are not shy about asking me for money, even after I tell them it is not me they are after.  They then ask to speak to my father. 


My mother was going to call me Calvin Titus after my great grand father, at the last minute she went with a common name so I would not get picked on as kid...


Thanks mom


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;6AQ65Z-FNfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQ65Z-FNfE[/video]

(NOTE: I do not think my name is "slim shady," I just like this song, and the video is good, too. Extra bonus: Spanish subtitles!)


----------



## Schrody (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Just so you all know... my name is pronounced K-vohnnn, stress on 'K', and then the 'v', and then the 'n'. And no it's not French (how rude of you) it's actually Middle-Brittany, from before 1630, but we modified it a little, because I'm 1/20th Swabisher on my great uncle's mother's side.
> 
> edit: Okay, that was a joke. I come to 'Hey you' or a whistle. I don't much care.



That's it, you have to change your username to K-vohnnn now!



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Oh, yeah, that reminds me.
> 
> My dad's name is Jonat*h*an. No H either.



:mrgreen:



amsawtell said:


> Despite the popularity of my name it is often mistaken for something else (I get called April and Muriel, a lot) and it is often misspelled.



Muriel always reminds me of the "Muriel is getting married" movie XD


As for me, you may or may not know, my name is Ela. One "l". Pretty common...


----------



## Minu (Dec 7, 2015)

My actual name is a Goídelc name; one that has been passed down for generations among my father's mother's very old Irish familial clan. Unless you speak Gaelic, and even then some of the dialects you will be off, 90-95% of people don't even come close to pronouncing it properly. I use either the anglicized version (which itself is hardly common) or my middle name for almost everything I do.  

My brother's name is actually quite common - Mum wanted a "normal" name, however, it is spelt the older way. So it has the proper yer not the far more common ier; so most people get it wrong when spelling.


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a site that gives a profile of a names popularity from the 1880's to 2014. (I am assuming US here) You just plug in a name and the graph gives you the data. Here is the link.

http://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=&sw=both&exact=false


----------



## JustRob (Dec 7, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> I wonder whether the following could be of interest to you:
> 
> ‘Families And Their Energies’
> 
> * * *​



I read through it and it isn't as such because I suspect that there's something else. In fact my novel starts with those very words "about something else" after the title. What is it? I don't really know ... yet. There is mention in my stories of Yue Lao, the Chinese Old Man under the Moon, and stars and the moon also seem to get frequent mentions, but it may all just be smoke. There is also a little side story which explains how Nostradamus may have made his predictions and why they were so ambiguous and discredited. He allegedly practised a form of astrology, but perhaps astrologers haven't realised that they've been looking at the _wrong stars_. Of course what I wrote is presumably fiction, but what I've been experiencing since I wrote it is something else entirely. I reject nothing outright but suspect that a little knowledge can be not so much a bad thing as a very misleading one.

At the superficial level of astrology I should mention that both myself and my angel are Scorpios and that's worked out incredibly well. It is unlikely that even heaven will help anyone who comes up against us though. I read somewhere that Scorpios have a reputation for being good at research, so if there is _something else _I have a good chance of discovering it if it can be. I also read that Scorpios can seem contradictory in their nature. Well, I do classify myself hereabouts as an erratic. What more can I say? I've seen the words passionate and emotional used about them as well. Well, you'd have to join the NotPornNotEroticaSexWriting group to find out just a grain of the truth about that I'm afraid.

While I reject nothing outright I suspect that, just as alchemists knew that there was some truth to be discovered about the nature of chemistry, so we only know at present that there is some truth yet to be discovered on this type of subject. Chaos theory and quantum theory have radically changed scientists' views of the scope of the universe and the dust really hasn't settled from even those developments yet, so mankind probably still has a long way to go along the path of discovery. There are probably still a lot of things in reality which haven't been labelled properly yet, which is why the theme of my writing is "No, it isn't that. It's something else."

Well off topic now, discussing something else instead, aren't we?


----------



## Minu (Dec 7, 2015)

Blade said:


> Here is a site that gives a profile of a names popularity from the 1880's to 2014. (I am assuming US here) You just plug in a name and the graph gives you the data. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=&sw=both&exact=false



UK checker though limited time frame - http://names.darkgreener.com/#


 Nice checker, though it doesn't work well for really odd / uncommon names. Even the English version of my name is:

 989th in 1960 for the US, 2,176th in the UK apparently for 1990s. 

 Apparently what I thought was a more common middle name was only 5th in 1960s for US (700th nowadays), typically 300th to 500th in the UK for 1990s-2014.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, this seems to have got posted in the wrong spot. Don't ask me why.

Note to the person whose sister has a German name: what is her name?


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2015)

Minu said:


> Even the English version of my name is:
> 
> 989th in 1960 for the US, 2,176th in the UK apparently for 1990s.
> 
> Apparently what I thought was a more common middle name was only 5th in 1960s for US (700th nowadays), typically 300th to 500th in the UK for 1990s-2014.



It sounds like you are doing fine.:thumbl: I plugged in a number of names of people I know and each seems to have a unique 'momentum fingerprint' of growth and decline. I did in some names of relatives born roughly in the 20's and found that though the names were popular in the day they are virtually extinct now.:blue:

I suppose another legitimate complaint you could have about your name would be that it is dated. Oh my, how 80's. :geek:

Going even further I checked my father's name 'Aubrey' which was a marginal boys name in its day but is now a popular girls name.:dejection: I guess you never can tell.:cookie:


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 7, 2015)

My middle name is my mother's maiden (last) name.  I think this was pretty common at one time, not sure anymore.  I used it as my school name until junior high, when I changed it to my first name, Tony (actually Anthony).  It didn't make my Mother's side of the family happy, but it was my decision. So my first name is Italian, middle name English/German, last name Scottish.  Weird, like me.:joker:


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 7, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> Sorry, this seems to have got posted in the wrong spot. Don't ask me why.
> 
> Note to the person whose sister has a German name: what is her name?



Her name is Hilda. It has roots in Germany - it mean Battle


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 7, 2015)

Schrody said:


> :mrgreen:



AS IN, no H in the* Jon* part, miss Schrody Smarty-Shorts.


----------



## TJ1985 (Dec 7, 2015)

My name is weird. It's initials. On my birth certificate my first name is written as T.E.J.. Each male in the family on my mom's side has one of those letters in their name. *J*acob, L*e*onard, Pe*t*er, etc. I swear, even with the periods in place it gives some people, especially nurses calling me in a waiting room, absolute fits. Most try to pronounce it as a word rather than as initials. "Teegzhe?" "Te-edge?" Finally I'll either stand up and put 'em out of their misery, or they'll approach it logically: If the first name is a jawbreaker but you only see that last name once on the list, just bark out the last name. I'm blessed, there are two with my surname in West TN and the other is my mother. I've never encountered another of us.  

Most people tend to... try too hard with names. It's not usually as difficult as it seems. Mine gives great clues like periods that a keen person would see as indication that this letter is unrelated to the next.... Don't complicate simple things and don't simplify complicated things.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 7, 2015)

No one believes that my middle name is Troy. 

Do I not look like a Troy? 

'If you go to Troy, glory will be yours. They will write stories about  your victories in thousands of years! And the world will remember your  name. But if you go to Troy, you will never come back... for your glory  walks hand-in-hand with your doom. And I shall never see you again.'


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 8, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Her name is Hilda. It has roots in Germany - it mean Battle



Yes, it is a German name, but its more popular form in that country is Hilde or Hildegard, for example the actress Hildegard Kneff. 

How would I know? I was born and spent the first 28 years of my life in Germany.

Here is a link where you can find out more about this name, as well as any other if you type it into the search box.

http://www.behindthename.com/name/hilda

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

I've changed my name again. Not how it's spelled, but how it's pronounced. I now go by Kevin, which is pronounced... 'Jelly-bean.' I know it doesn't look anything like it but that's how you say it. Most everyone is supportive though there have been a few inconsiderate individuals. I just try to ignore them, and that no, I don't want to use a spelling that's more typical. That's their expectation and they need to get over it. Like I said, most everyone is supportive.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I changed my name again. Not how it's spelled, but how it's pronounced. I now go by Kevin, which is pronounced... 'Jelly-bean.' I know it doesn't look anything like it but that's how you say it. Most everyone is supportive though there have been a few inconsiderate individuals. I just try to ignore them. I tell them no, I don't want to change the spelling to something that's more typical. That's their expectation and they need to get over it. Like I said, most everyone is supportive.



love you lots jelly tots....could you change bean to tots man....dif sweets but it sounds better....


----------



## Schrody (Dec 8, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> AS IN, no H in the* Jon* part, miss Schrody Smarty-Shorts.











Kevin said:


> I've changed my name again. Not how it's spelled, but how it's pronounced. I now go by Kevin, which is pronounced... 'Jelly-bean.' I know it doesn't look anything like it but that's how you say it. Most everyone is supportive though there have been a few inconsiderate individuals. I just try to ignore them, and that no, I don't want to use a spelling that's more typical. That's their expectation and they need to get over it. Like I said, most everyone is supportive.



Hey Jelly Bean!


----------



## Minu (Dec 8, 2015)

Blade said:


> It sounds like you are doing fine.:thumbl: I plugged in a number of names of people I know and each seems to have a unique 'momentum fingerprint' of growth and decline. I did in some names of relatives born roughly in the 20's and found that though the names were popular in the day they are virtually extinct now.:blue:



I am doing fine for the English version of my name, which is what I use on books, etc. The name on my birth certificate and government papers - doesn't exist on any of these checkers.


----------

